# Most disgusting ejuice?



## Byakko

I am currently vaping 12mg Beer flavour...it is vile.But it is all I have left lol What has been your worst experience?

[RSVP=19455]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have tasted some pretty kak juices in my time... I tasted one a few months ago that tasted like slug... and then yesterday I tasted one from France and it was like vaping medical bandages after they were removed form a wound.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Kayzer

Creamy Clouds. Lemon something other. Very popular here. 

Tasted like engine oil. I ruined 3 stock coils trying to make it work on each of my tanks.

Poured it into my engine block.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> I have tasted some pretty kak juices in my time... I tasted one a few months ago that tasted like slug... and then yesterday I tasted one from France and it was like vaping medical bandages after they were removed form a wound.


You know what slugs taste like...LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom. F

A few unnamed early DIY mixes.


----------



## stevie g

JustB condensed milk. Tasted like off milk with loads of sugar.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## method1

I think my worst was when I was trying to quit smoking, had an old evod lying around, some terrible liqua juices & I was just desperate, mixed a bunch of them together with some moirs vanilla essence. Revolting. So glad I'm off the stinkies & can even take a vape break every now and then without losing my mind

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## stevie g

Classic man, cannot imagine what moirs vanilla essence tasted like but props for trying


----------



## BuzzGlo

So called premium juice by a forum member, wont name names, its actually in my tank at the moment. It tastes like dish-washing liquid. I think pine and coconut was the intention for a Caribbean feel but it came out like pine detergents. So bad


----------



## gertvanjoe

wa


Rob Fisher said:


> I have tasted some pretty kak juices in my time... I tasted one a few months ago that tasted like slug... and then yesterday I tasted one from France and it was like vaping medical bandages after they were removed form a wound.


had the french one something to do with pilots


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Rob Fisher said:


> I have tasted some pretty kak juices in my time... I tasted one a few months ago that tasted like slug... and then yesterday I tasted one from France and it was like vaping medical bandages after they were removed form a wound.



Lol medical bandages that is vile!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

BuzzGlo said:


> So called premium juice by a forum member, wont name names, its actually in my tank at the moment. It tastes like dish-washing liquid. I think pine and coconut was the intention for a Caribbean feel but it came out like pine detergents. So bad



The juice does taste nasty upon first using it. It's like a fine wine. It grows on you. Personally it was rather strong but I found myself enjoying it's boldness. 

Most juices for me are crap. I find I have to use about 100 ml of a juice to appreciate it.


----------



## rogue zombie

I really dislike way more than I like.

I can't count how many "wonderful ideas" DIY juice I've chucked after 1ml.

I hate Peanut Butter juices, therefore hated Elvis' Breakfast, which was hugely popular. I have finally given up on anything Citrus too, tastes kak to me.

But the most memorable was a, also very popular, Apple Pie. All I tasted was Caramel, and gave it away. And the thing is folks LOVE this juice... Taste is a crazy thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

Ecto Plasm from Vape Mob. Really hated it so much but was forced to finish it as I was dead broke for the rest of the month.
Another few juices from Hurricane vapour - some dark tobacco. Nearly made me puke.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Juno

Foggs famous sauce the pear one, I almost threw up and then chucked it.


----------



## stevie g

Byakko said:


> I am currently vaping 12mg Beer flavour...it is vile.But it is all I have left lol What has been your worst experience?


great thread. Now where in heavens did you get beer flavor?. 

I take you wouldn't want to try my mustard chicken then?. Lol


----------



## BumbleBee

Humbolt said:


> Ecto Plasm from Vape Mob. Really hated it so much but was forced to finish it as I was dead broke for the rest of the month.
> Another few juices from Hurricane vapour - some dark tobacco. Nearly made me puke.


Funny thing about that Ectoplasma, that was my first "real" juice, I absolutely loved the first 10ml bottle I got with my first RTA (Kayfun), I reordered a 30ml bottle and it was awesome for the first 5mls but overnight it turned to dishwashing liquid flavour, no amount of forgetting about it in a cupboard brought the awesomeness back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sprint said:


> great thread. Now where in heavens did you get beer flavor?.
> 
> I take you wouldn't want to try my mustard chicken then?. Lol


Have you got some mustard chicken? I'd love to try that


----------



## VapeSnow

Juno said:


> Foggs famous sauce the pear one, I almost threw up and then chucked it.


I really like that juice!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

BumbleBee said:


> Have you got some mustard chicken? I'd love to try that


I can get literally any food flavoring essence, just have on hand... Beer, mustard and chicken but I can get pizza, beef... Basically all the gross things you wouldn't want to vape.

Maybe one day I will actually mix up a mustard chicken then @BumbleBee you can have the honor of doing a review on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

VapeSnow said:


> I really like that juice!!!


taste and taste preferences are a funny thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sprint said:


> I can get literally any food flavoring essence, just have on hand... Beer, mustard and chicken but I can get pizza, beef... Basically all the gross things you wouldn't want to vape.
> 
> Maybe one day I will actually mix up a mustard chicken then @BumbleBee you can have the honor of doing a review on it


Look, I think I'm the only oke that actually genuinely likes TFA Bacon, so a Honey Mustard Roast Chicken is right up my alley. Beer, not so much, I won't be able to get over the idea that all beer tastes like puke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

FA boiled beef - 10%
TFA Honey - 7%
TFA Fruit Circles - 7%

80PG / 20VG

I'll bring some to the vape meet.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## stevie g

Lol @method1


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> View attachment 45503
> 
> 
> FA boiled beef - 10%
> TFA Honey - 7%
> TFA Fruit Circles - 7%
> 
> 80PG / 20VG
> 
> I'll bring some to the vape meet.


Don't you have some TFA Roast Chicken Waffle? Use that instead of the beef and you could just have a winner. The beef on the other hand would go great with chocolate and maybe a cranberry sauce. Mix that up at 70vg and I'll Vape it


----------



## method1

BumbleBee said:


> Don't you have some TFA Roast Chicken Waffle? Use that instead of the beef and you could just have a winner. The beef on the other hand would go great with chocolate and maybe a cranberry sauce. Mix that up at 70vg and I'll Vape it



Interesting thought, but right now I'm working on a chocolate crab. Mmmmm!


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> Interesting thought, but right now I'm working on a chocolate crab. Mmmmm!


Yip, I'd go for that too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape

Geez some hectic ideas.... 

Sardines and condensed milk comes to mind...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

MikeVape said:


> Geez some hectic ideas....
> 
> Sardines and condensed milk comes to mind...


Eeew, that will never work 

Anchovies are the way to go

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz

I just don't do fruity flavors any more as I find most of them more floral than fruity. I may as well just chew on a rose or carnation instead and have a much better experience. Taj Mahal was a definite no-no for me, that floral overtone was just too much.

In the days of the Taste Box, the one I got had some Papa Smurf in it. To me that tasted like licking a bar of soap - blouseep to be exact. Yet, other peeps use it as an ADV and live to tell the tale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian

Oh my... the list is way too long! Keeping in mind this was my experience and not fact:

Top 3 (or bottom 3 for use in proper context):

Generally most of Vape Mobs juices I cannot vape. The worst was Ecto Plasma... literally tasted like Lemon Handy Andy to me. Then I tried the Vanilla, and it tasted nothing like Vanilla, and more like cod liver oil. Tried a few others, including the famous sunlight soap (Papa Smurf). I stopped immediately and I think I have been conditioned to hate their juices before even trying it now. 

Liqua... was not ejuice... was more like cheap mix-a-drink that was diluted too much. Im pretty sure there was petrol or bleach added to the 3 juices I tasted. Liqua? More like JIKqua...

My first attempt at DIY'ing Beard #64. DEATH BY HIBISCUS!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Veez

culture lemonberry and limelight I wouldn't even give these away


----------



## moonunit

Juno said:


> Foggs famous sauce the pear one, I almost threw up and then chucked it.



This was one that sprung to mind for me as well, had a puff and thought oooh interesting, had another puff and was all nope.

The absolute worst was Nostalgia morning glory and a cinnamon flavour pancake(can't remember name), 1 puff and I was mock charging. Sold it to another member who shared my sentiment.

But everyone's tastes differs and tbh I definitely couldn't do better than some of the worst on the market.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KlutcH

Humbolt said:


> Ecto Plasm from Vape Mob. Really hated it so much but was forced to finish it as I was dead broke for the rest of the month.
> Another few juices from Hurricane vapour - some dark tobacco. Nearly made me puke.



Same with me, a 30ml of ecto plasma has found its self going through my circle of friends when one is having a really rough time hahaha, no one wants it yuk.


----------



## CloudmanJHB

method1 said:


> View attachment 45503
> 
> 
> FA boiled beef - 10%
> TFA Honey - 7%
> TFA Fruit Circles - 7%
> 
> 80PG / 20VG
> 
> I'll bring some to the vape meet.



OMW don't do it


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Can't say i have anything as bad as what's been listed here! You guys win !


----------



## Average vapor Joe

world wonders Taj Mahal had to be the most disgusting juice I've ever tasted. It smelled so horrible that I had to go out of the shop to blow off the coils. almost made me puke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Average vapor Joe said:


> world wonders Taj Mahal had to be the most disgusting juice I've ever tasted. It smelled so horrible that I had to go out of the shop to blow off the coils. almost made me puke


You uncivilized brute!. Tah Mahal has got the most sensuous floral character. One of my favourites.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

VAPE ELIXIR NYMPHOMANIAC
VAPE ELIXIR PLASMA JUICE.

All taste like a bunch of mess.

Reactions: Can relate 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Alex

I've tried many "disgusting" juices. But many of those same juices are everyday vapes for others. They simply don't appeal to my tastes.

The point being that taste is subjective, one mans meat is another mans poison.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> You uncivilized brute!. Tah Mahal has got the most sensuous floral character. One of my favourites.


 
LOl

I also LOVE floral vapes. I wish there was more around. It would easily be my ADV profile if I could find more, or at least concentrates to make some.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Twisp Nut Brittle and Complex Choas Craving Apple Pie


----------



## BumbleBee

I must say that World Wonders Taj Mahal is a juice that I quite enjoyed too, not an ADV but certainly a great treat and a nice break from all the other run of the mill profiles out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox

BumbleBee said:


> I must say that World Wonders Taj Mahal is a juice that I quite enjoyed too, not an ADV but certainly a great treat and a nice break from all the other run of the mill profiles out there.


I guess taste is subjective i love it as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian

This thread is like talking about religion at the dinner table.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Franky

Vape Elixir's Beetlejuice & Awesomesauce 
Their Hyper Qalacticin Mint was pretty good though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Franky said:


> Vape Elixir's Beetlejuice & Awesomesauce
> Their Hyper Qalacticin Mint was pretty good though...



Awesomesauce & VK4 both as ADV is what got me off the stinkies. Loved both but overdid it big time. I could not face either one any more about 4 months in.
I bought some Awesomesauce again towards the end of last year. I finished it, but I think the relationship is over...


----------



## Power Vapes SA

The Worst was Cherry by Joyetech

It tasted like cherry that had been run over by a pack of wolves with a splash of 18mg nic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff

I've had ALOT of juices that I've either disliked or have been disappointed by, but were still tolerable or could be fixed. But the few disgusting lost causes that didn't even make through half a tank or second dripping without making me physically I'll were:

Rocket Sheep Booster = catp!ss.
King Royale Peasant Sauce = Koo Sweetcorn after a day in the sun being used as hookbait.
Sir Vape nr3 or 4...the pecan pie one = Ye Olde Socke

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## stevie g

Taj mahal, just no words...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky

Booster was TERRIBLE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sneakydino

Craft Vapour - Melon on the rocks....tasted like bleach, reminded me of how my school clothes used to smell after being washed lol. Have it steeping to see if any good can come of it.


----------



## Dobie

Taj Mahal hands down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Recently I was thinking about getting a mango flavoured vape, but found there was very few out there. Then I stumbled upon Just B Juice and their range at eCig Inn. Immediately bought it, got home and really enjoyed it in the Cubis. Nice soft mango taste with a sort of dried mango after taste.

Rewicked the TFv4, thinking this is going to be even better in here than the Cubis. Man was I wrong! The initial inhale is full of dried mango but the exhale tastes like unripe raw green mango! This just irks me to no end that I cannot vape it anymore. Just wish there was a curry powder and salt ejuice to mix in with the mango....

/Durbanites will understand

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hyphen

Five Pawns - Sixty Four 

" Utilizing a clear grapefruit liqueur, this light and refreshing blend is reminiscent of a chilled mojito hybrid. We’ve combined cucumber, lemon zest, muddled mint, and just a hint of dill "

It was just horrible

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

hyphen said:


> Five Pawns - Sixty Four
> 
> " Utilizing a clear grapefruit liqueur, this light and refreshing blend is reminiscent of a chilled mojito hybrid. We’ve combined cucumber, lemon zest, muddled mint, and just a hint of dill "
> 
> It was just horrible



Really... sheeww

That is one 5P flavour I always thought sounded so great, and never tried. I would always end up buying the ones I knew where great.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

First one I tried... some Chinese company trying to remember the name, flavor was called 'Snow Cream'... it was disgusting but i knew no better lol.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

As a noob this is probably one of the most useful threads around... a few got removed from an order cart here and there lol...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Alex_123

Taste differs. But for me...
Papa smurf = soap
Liqua = shower gel
Had some off tasting apple pie too.
Not to mention some of my DIY mixes which taste like musky dust. Yeah. Dust..


----------



## hyphen

rogue zombie said:


> Really... sheeww
> 
> That is one 5P flavour I always thought sounded so great, and never tried. I would always end up buying the ones I knew where great.



Again , taste is subjective , but it was just horrible. The cucumber and dill vibe made it very odd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

my third batch of DIY tasted like sand from a children's sandpit. I think I added to much Almond to it or something, was trying to make a Milk honey and nut mix, was more like a river sand and algae flavor.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## gertvanjoe

WARMACHINE said:


> Twisp Nut Brittle and Complex Choas Craving Apple Pie


You unvivilized brute  
I love Twisp Nut Brittle. I even drip it. But I am not happy with the price though

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deezo

Yea my early DIY juices were kak , but also one of the foggs sauces tasted like vomit to me :| 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe

Lord Vetinari said:


> As a noob this is probably one of the most useful threads around... a few got removed from an order cart here and there lol...


Remember , taste is subjective

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

gertvanjoe said:


> Remember , taste is subjective
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


True but if there is a concensus then it most likely is as they say...


----------



## Ashley A

The worst I've had was the "bargain" Liqua's I found in Fordsburg when I first started vaping. That stuff had me coughing my lungs out on the first toot of each flavour. Down the drain they went immediately but the 10ml & 15ml bottles came in handy for handouts and DIY experiments.


----------



## Eequinox

NewOobY said:


> my third batch of DIY tasted like sand from a children's sandpit. I think I added to much Almond to it or something, was trying to make a Milk honey and nut mix, was more like a river sand and algae flavor.


strange enough i tried something similar and had the same result

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byakko

I am shocked at some of these flavours...I never thought meat and vaping would cross paths but I was wrong :s 
My piece of advice to any new vaper,don't buy cheap 'China shop' juice,instead invest in the good stuff (which usually works out to the same price anyway!)
I will gladly 'adopt' any nasty juice from you guys  new one I tried yesterday,marijuana flavour...it tasted more like an American football players lucky jock strap after an extremely trying season...I have a 'try anything once' mentality but these terrible flavours are making me reconsider

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g

Marijuana flavor without the kick, blasphemy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW

Lord Vetinari said:


> As a noob this is probably one of the most useful threads around... a few got removed from an order cart here and there lol...



Sorry but I completely disagree... If this thread has taught you anything it should be that taste is subjective.
The only way a 'noob' is going to find the flavour that keeps the stinkies at bay is to try as many flavours as possible to see what works for them.... We've all been down this road.

Yes there are juices that are just plain bad but the majority of juices appeal to someone or else they won't be around for very long.
I've seen plenty juices come and go but if it's still around after a few months, someone must be enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Byakko

Sprint said:


> Marijuana flavor without the kick, blasphemy!


Agreed!All the pain with none of the pay off :/ Also,tried a cheapie blackberry flavour today,took it back and told the guy it went off lol thankfully got a refund and got some coffee juice instead


----------



## method1

I've also learned that a few drops on the dripper or one tank often isn't a fair assessment.

I don't make snap judgements anymore, sometimes a juice I hated would be magnificent when I came back to it a couple of months after forgetting about it.

Could be steeping, could be I know how to build better now, a whole combo of factors.

Some days I cant taste strawberry, some days everything tastes bad.. I like to give everything a fair chance now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

A vaper needs to find her/his flavour spot, this will make your life easier, and a less waste of cash. 

If I see a juice mention sweetness, that normally means too much for me. I stay away from anything with nuts in it, except Hazelnut (for some reason). Many of the berries are also overwhelming, so I generally stay clear. Desserts are a strange one, have tasted some fantastic juices, but it is so hit and miss, that I rather not even try them out, unless I am able to sample it. IMO, it is important to hunt down those ADV's, they are the juices that keep us off the tobacco products

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

FeelLife? Anyone heard of this juice?
I bought 3x 10ml bottles when I got my eVic mini and started this journey.
1 was 12mg, 1 was 9mg and the last was 6mg - thought I'd cover all bases till I knew what I liked.
All 3 bottles had very little flavour but packed a huge, massive throat burn. Like vaping an open flame!

On the plus side, their bottles have great needle tips. Tossed the liquid, cleaned out the bottles and I now use them to carry 3 little bottles of my favourite juices - ready to drip or top up a tank on the go. So unless you need nice slim 10ml bottles stay away!


----------



## Waine

I cannot mention names. I don't want to be sued and its a bit unfair. But some of the juice that should be called "oil" I bought from some tobacconists were awful on the throat and palate. Now that I have found a Vape retailer I won't do the mainline commercial stuff again unless I am desperate. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe

Byakko said:


> I am shocked at some of these flavours...I never thought meat and vaping would cross paths but I was wrong :s
> My piece of advice to any new vaper,don't buy cheap 'China shop' juice,instead invest in the good stuff (which usually works out to the same price anyway!)
> I will gladly 'adopt' any nasty juice from you guys  new one I tried yesterday,marijuana flavour...it tasted more like an American football players lucky jock strap after an extremely trying season...I have a 'try anything once' mentality but these terrible flavours are making me reconsider




ANYTHING ?!? /runs......


----------



## Lord Vetinari

ShaneW said:


> Sorry but I completely disagree... If this thread has taught you anything it should be that taste is subjective.
> The only way a 'noob' is going to find the flavour that keeps the stinkies at bay is to try as many flavours as possible to see what works for them.... We've all been down this road.
> 
> Yes there are juices that are just plain bad but the majority of juices appeal to someone or else they won't be around for very long.
> I've seen plenty juices come and go but if it's still around after a few months, someone must be enjoying it.


Agreed taste is subjective. But unfortunately my budget is not. It is nice to start my collection by firsg narrowing choices down to 'safe bets'. 
Most of the ones I would be sensitive to would be similar to gripes mentioned. Like the Mojito one sounds awful glad to know about that...

I am certain I will grow more adventurous over time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

Entertaining thread to read, just not after a big meal! For me, the particularly bad ones that come to mind:

5 Pawns Perpetual Check - black currant liqueur, lemon zest, fig, barley & cinnamon. When I started vaping I tested each 5 Pawns flavour and of all, I chose this one to buy first. Extremely unique. Remarkably accurate. As soon as I tried it at home though... puke. Makes me feel nauseous thinking of it. Like alcoholic black currant throat lozenges
VapeMob Ectoplasma & Papa Smurf - I do enjoy hanging with the mobsters in-store - but their in-house juices aren't the best
Elevatec juices - No idea what they are - I think cheap Chinese liquids re-branded. Got a box of 10ml bottles over 2 years ago. Cost me an arm and a leg. Probably 90% PG, and each one awful - chemical tasting, throat scratching. Thanks to these, I continued to smoke for a year, unnecessarily.
Elvis' Breakfast - no no no no no. I'm the BIGGEST Elvis fan in the galaxy, so this one really upsets me
Vape Elixir Shipwrecked - I'd give it another bash. But when I first tried this, I thought it tasted like licking dusty mold out of an unclean pipe with ashy tobacco left inside
COI Lemonbar - very unique, but definitely not for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

KB_314 said:


> Entertaining thread to read, just not after a big meal! For me, the particularly bad ones that come to mind:
> 
> 
> .
> .
> Elvis' Breakfast - no no no no no. I'm the BIGGEST Elvis fan in the galaxy, so this one really upsets me



Aaaargh!! Forgot about Elvis Breakfast. So bad that I can't do any banana vapes anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

@Eequinox and @NewOobY - Also had failures with that Honey concentrate! When I first got it I added it to all my nice DIY mixes thinking "just to sweeten it up a bit", but it tasted like old sweaty socks, had to dump all of them! That taught me to taste a concentrate before adding it to anything!

My worst commercial liquid so far was Foggs "At First Flight", was like I was vaping someone's cologne!


----------



## stevie g

But foggs milky way tho hmmmmm.


----------



## Stosta

Worth a try? That first one scared me off a bit!


----------



## stevie g

Definitely.


Stosta said:


> Worth a try? That first one scared me off a bit!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

I think I got onto the DIY train to quickly. There are still so many jooses i want to try. Whispers silently to himself: _me thinks me still going to try them, specially that Scream stuff people talking about._

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

NewOobY said:


> I think I got onto the DIY train to quickly. There are still so many jooses i want to try. Whispers silently to himself: _me thinks me still going to try them, specially that Scream stuff people talking about._


I got some Scream last week, it's really tasty, but I find it needs to be diluted a bit. I also ran into DIY thinking I would be saving money by making my own juices. But when I taste a great juice like DDD compared to anything I can make, the price becomes negligable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY

Stosta said:


> I got some Scream last week, it's really tasty, but I find it needs to be diluted a bit. I also ran into DIY thinking I would be saving money by making my own juices. But when I taste a great juice like DDD compared to anything I can make, the price becomes negligable.



I actually tasted DDD last week, and I'm not a fan. It wasn't as bad as my river sand concoction, but it's in the bottom half of jooses I've tried and disliked. Basically I won't buy it, if given to me for free - i'd vape it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

NewOobY said:


> I actually tasted DDD last week, and I'm not a fan. It wasn't as bad as my river sand concoction, but it's in the bottom half of jooses I've tried and disliked. Basically I won't buy it, if given to me for free - i'd vape it.


I know taste is subjective etc etc... But you must be mad Jack's Colon...


----------



## Greyz

If anything, this thread has taught me that you can't judge a juice by it's description on the label.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KB_314

huffnpuff said:


> Aaaargh!! Forgot about Elvis Breakfast. So bad that I can't do any banana vapes anymore.


I hear you. For me, it's put me off peanut butter vapes, to this day! Must say, I don't often go for banana but I've had the subtank mini filled with MMM's Budget Banana this past week and I'm really enjoying it. Tastes like candy banana mixed with ripe fresh banana (and just a touch of strawberry).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Veez

Just came across a real stinker
Sigeile Weeping Willow - literally makes one weep, tastes like wax crayons


----------



## whatalotigot

I think people also need to realize that some juices over steep and need some breathing before they taste better or smoother. I personally will give my "harsh" or "vial" juices a bit of air and they come around after that and taste great. Just a thought... 

I have some of my own worst juices but I wont even say it! you know who you are

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dstroya

DDD... Vomit in a bottle!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 5


----------



## blujeenz

dstroya said:


> DDD... Vomit in a bottle!


You're a winner.
That is if you were wanting a "disagree", anyhow you are now the proud owner of my 1st disagree since I joined..and I dont give them out lightly.

Now if you had said esense watermelon it would have made sense, at the moment I have a nagging suspicion you're trolling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Greyz

Sooooo tempted to give my 1st disagree but then I reread @dstroya's post I thought "nahhhh, he's definitely trolling. Ain't nobody alive who wouldnt them like some DDD!'

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1

It may be vomit in a bottle, but at least it's chocolate glazed vomit… mmmmmm

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 7


----------



## Alex

I really have to try some DDD, two of my favourite things right there, chocolate and donuts (ps: I'm an official beta tester)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## method1

Alex said:


> I really have to try some DDD, two of my favourite things right there, chocolate and donuts (ps: I'm an official beta tester)



Are you one of the 18mg crew?


----------



## Alex

method1 said:


> Are you one of the 18mg crew?



Indeed, 12 and 18mg baby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

dstroya said:


> DDD... Vomit in a bottle!


Aw yeah, I love me some chocolate vomit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Calling DDD vomit in a bottle is a bit harsh eh. Sure there is marginal difference between DDD and the CAP choc donut. AT FIRST. 

Talk to me a couple of toots in though. I have so much respect for that juice because I have been trying to clone it. Gotten more of a Romany Cream at best. 

Yeah I am going to mix school by cloning local gear. Why not. Clear goals and all.

Thought Debbie would be easy but I see a few more months work here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

@Alex 18 mg is HARDCORE. What atties you run that kind of potency in? Do you drip 18mg?...


----------



## Alex

Lord Vetinari said:


> @Alex 18 mg is HARDCORE. What atties you run that kind of potency in? Do you drip 18mg?...



Velocity RDA; dual Ni80 vertical coils; 0.3Ω at 70watts

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Alex said:


> Velocity RDA; dual Ni80 vertical coils; 0.3Ω at 70watts


I almost passed out just thinking of what that would do to me. My stars. I stand in awe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> Velocity RDA; dual Ni80 vertical coils; 0.3Ω at 70watts


Ah, so you're a fisherman too I see

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Debbie Does Donuts from Mr Hardwicks is in my opinion a fabulous juice!
Very authentic - tastes just like a chocolate doughnut - so delicious.
Did a review of it recently here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## rogue zombie

DDD remains one of the only chocolate vape that the choc doesn't fade on me.

Weird, but I struggle to find choc in juice.

The only other I can remember is Bowdens Mate where I can properly taste the choc 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> Debbie Does Donuts from Mr Hardwicks is in my opinion a fabulous juice!
> Very authentic - tastes just like a chocolate doughnut - so delicious.
> Did a review of it recently here


Agreed. Like I said I thought it would be a breeze to clone... absolutely not the case. I challenge any person who knocks it to create a better chocolate pastry. Not cookie or ice cream or chocolate bar. Pastry.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Anyhow on topic, most disgusting juice I ever had was DIY I had today. Apparently the guy already has labels and company registered etc. All I can say is... day this hits the shelf... a few vapers will discover the meaning of EHRMEGHERD WHY?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g

There are a chain of shops I supply and the guys behind the counters alway show me samples random dudes bring in trying to get their stuff on the shelves. Comical that people think their stuff is worth paying money for but smells like toe jam.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChrisFJS

If you want disgusting. Mix up some kiwi double, strawberry ripe and watermelon candy all from TFA and all at 5% and let it steep a couple of weeks and give to your friends and laugh at them while they cough and gag

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

ChrisFJS said:


> If you want disgusting. Mix up some kiwi double, strawberry ripe and watermelon candy all from TFA and all at 5% and let it steep a couple of weeks and give to your friends and laugh at them while they cough and gag


A mate of mine used these exact concentrates plus some mango and created heaven in a bottle. I dont even like fruit vapes but that stuff... YUM


----------



## Neal

My wife was on business in Poland recently, and as she does on all her travels she kindly brought some liquids back for me. I can not tell you the name (it was in Polish) but was without doubt the absolute foulest stuff I have ever come across. Consistency of brake fluid with the aroma of bat urine and a taste to match. The bottle of vodka she also brought was however excellent. I have no doubt some decent liquids are available in Poland, but this one was a complete and absolute rotter.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Neal said:


> My wife was on business in Poland recently, and as she does on all her travels she kindly brought some liquids back for me. I can not tell you the name (it was in Polish) but was without doubt the absolute foulest stuff I have ever come across. Consistency of brake fluid with the aroma of bat urine and a taste to match. The bottle of vodka she also brought was however excellent. I have no doubt some decent liquids are available in Poland, but this one was a complete and absolute rotter.



AFAIK Inawera concentrates are from Poland, and they have some really good stuff. So ye, there must be decent stuff there somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

I bought a few wonderful juices in Poland. Had a blueberry milkshake which Ive never been able to recreate. They're also very big on quince, and actually managed to make it work and vapable. So go Poland, they've got a great vaping community over there.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dstroya

blujeenz said:


> You're a winner.
> That is if you were wanting a "disagree", anyhow you are now the proud owner of my 1st disagree since I joined..and I dont give them out lightly.
> 
> Now if you had said esense watermelon it would have made sense, at the moment I have a nagging suspicion you're trolling.



No trolling here. After hearing all the hype and everyone recommending DDD i couldn't believe what I was tasting. Horrible, horrible stuff!. So thanks for your down votes even though I was giving my opinion as the OP asked but we all know taste is subjective and it seems some people actually like the taste of chocolate vomit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

People seem insecure, bad reflection on them not you @dstroya.

This thread is subjective people... be like Bill and move on.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Sprint said:


> People seem insecure, bad reflection on them not you @dstroya.
> 
> This thread is subjective people... be like Bill and move on.



But of course it is, but based on statistics and the excel =mode() formula it is quite easy to see that some subjective opinions, just want to see the world burn.

If you can loathe it, as much as to call it vomit in a bottle, it would be most interesting to hear as to why - because it is quite a different opinion to the norm.

But of course, if you cant justify an opinion - no one will respect it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

It does not taste like Choc vommit.

Lol I once read a videogame review - Tiger Woods Golf. The only reviewer in the world to dump on it. 

I asked him if he was a golfer - no
Does he like sport games - no...

So I asked, what you doing reviewing A GOLF GAME then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## stevie g

I'm outta here before the flame war starts


----------



## KimVapeDashian

rogue zombie said:


> It does not taste like Choc vommit.
> 
> Lol I once read a videogame review - Tiger Woods Golf. The only reviewer in the world to dump on it.
> 
> I asked him if he was a golfer - no
> Does he like sport games - no...
> 
> So I asked, what you doing reviewing A GOLF GAME then.



Haha, thats quite a good example

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Sprint said:


> I'm outta here before the flame war starts


So.... light it up... then run. 

Good form

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dstroya

Haha... not interested in an internet war with all the keyboard warriors, I only posted what I consider to to be a disgusting juice as per the thread topic and I promise I will not rip the bottle out of your hands! Enjoy your chocolate doughnut juice and I'll go to Krispy Kreme for something that actually tastes like a chocolate doughnut!


----------



## rogue zombie

dstroya said:


> I only posted what I consider to to be a disgusting juice



That comment I could respect a little more. With the emphasis on YOU CONSIDER.


----------



## dstroya

rogue zombie said:


> That comment I could respect a little more. With the emphasis on YOU CONSIDER.



That should be obvious!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

dstroya said:


> No trolling here. After hearing all the hype and everyone recommending DDD i couldn't believe what I was tasting. Horrible, horrible stuff!. So thanks for your down votes *even though I was giving my opinion as the OP asked but we all know taste is subjective* and it seems some people actually like the taste of chocolate vomit...



I hear you and agree on the subjectivity of taste and I dont have any probs with folk voicing their opinions, we are all generally a rather opinionated bunch here, but your style of delivery is what raised my eyebrows.
No intro post, and in your 2nd one, you unload a double barrelled shotgun on probably one of the most loved juices here.
Seemed to me like you were going for maximum wow effect, hence my troll label.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## dstroya

blujeenz said:


> I hear you and agree on the subjectivity of taste and I dont have any probs with folk voicing their opinions, we are all generally a rather opinionated bunch here, but your style of delivery is what raised my eyebrows.
> No intro post, and in your 2nd one, you unload a double barrelled shotgun on probably one of the most loved juices here.
> Seemed to me like you were going for maximum wow effect, hence my troll label.



So what are the rules now? Do I need to introduce myself again or am I free to reply to threads now


blujeenz said:


> I hear you and agree on the subjectivity of taste and I dont have any probs with folk voicing their opinions, we are all generally a rather opinionated bunch here, but your style of delivery is what raised my eyebrows.
> No intro post, and in your 2nd one, you unload a double barrelled shotgun on probably one of the most loved juices here.
> Seemed to me like you were going for maximum wow effect, hence my troll label.



I'm just concise and don't really care about sugar coating my opinions


----------



## Necropolis

Who cares if he thinks it tastes like vomit or not? 

It doesn't affect anyone else - so what's the problem?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

dstroya said:


> So what are the rules now? Do I need to introduce myself again or am I free to reply to threads now
> 
> 
> I'm just concise and don't really care about sugar coating my opinions


All good, direct approach is also fine. 
A brief post in the intro thread would be a nice touch so we get a feel for who you are, how long you've been vaping and what device you use.
Its more a social thing than a requirement to post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dstroya

Necropolis said:


> Who cares if he thinks it tastes like vomit or not?
> 
> It doesn't affect anyone else - so what's the problem?



Thank you! 

PS. I think a moderator needs to rename this thread to "Most disgusting juice, but please don't mention one we like". Maybe the word "disgusting" in the title is a bit strong too? Lets wrap this thread in cotton wool...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dstroya

blujeenz said:


> All good, direct approach is also fine.
> A brief post in the intro thread would be a nice touch so we get a feel for who you are, how long you've been vaping and what device you use.
> Its more a social thing than a requirement to post.



Cool, I will get on it a little later...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude

Interesting one for me . Foggs - The Deli Express (The cinnamon one), just way to much cinnamon. The other would have to be The Vaping Rabbits Milkman when I initially received it. It tasted like plastic. After a month steep though it was pretty good


----------



## Wazrob

Ive only ever experienced two juices which I *CONSIDER* to be disgusting

Rebel Lion - Orgasm
i think there might have been something wrong with the batch tho as it smelt great but had a horrible oily taste however i couldn't really take it back as i won it in a competition .. bummer.

&

Orion - Sunset
After suffering through my first tank i've left it in the cupboard for 4 months to hopefully steep into some kind of magical journey it currently most definitely is not.

Love the rest of Orion though


----------

